# Tuhon Leo Gaje Seminar In Maryland



## Big Guy (Oct 4, 2007)

The Maryland Mabagsik Bulls are proud and honored to present Grand Master Tuhon Leo Gaje on November 10th & 11th. He will be at Apolo's Karate in Glen Burnie, Maryland. I am sure you all are aware of Tuhon and his style but to see him in person is a real treat. We would love to have you at his seminar. I guarantee you will take away much training with him. For more info please contact Apolo's Karate at 410-768-7788 or apoloskarate@aol.com or myself here or at jedtkd@msn.com. Looking forward to hearing from anyone interested in seeing "The Human Weapon" in person. He is a treat you need to taste. Why train with the rest when you can train with the best? We will have more info to come, stay tuned......


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok here are the partculars i was promising you in my earlier post:
Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje's seminar is on November 10th & 11th from 10am till 4pm, BOTH DAYS. He is coming to Apolo's Karate @ 6720D Ritchie Hgy, Glen Burnie, Md. 21061. Training will focus on the combat and tactial application of the Pekiti Tirsia System, with all weapon catagories including Dumag and Dumpag/Empty-hands/Dumag. A Filipino sytle of wrestling, ground work whis is very effective. Participants are reccomended to bring training weapons, both training blades and Kali sticks, as well as protective gear such as eye protection and whatever you feel you need. A change of shirts and towels are reccomended because training with be hot and sweating will happen. Some type of hydration drink is reccomended and if you like to take notes bring planty of note taking supplies because Tuhon is very intelligent and has alot of important things to say. BE PREPARED TO TRAIN!
$75 per day if preregistered by Octobet 27th and $90 per day at the door or after October 27th. Group discounts available. 
For more info please contact Apolo's Karate @ 410-768-7788 / 410-370-4455. E-MAIL: MabagsikPTK@aol.com or apoloskarate@aol.com or myself here or @ jedtkd@msn.com. Also you can visit www.myspace.com/mabagsikptk
We are looking forward to seeing and training you all. Tuhon is someone not to miss


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 4, 2007)

I just wanted to give you all insight on what happens at Tuhon Leo Gaje's seminars if you haven't participated in any before. He is very receptive to questions and loves feedback. He takes part in the training and will work with you personally if you have questions when he walks around. He is very versed in the history of the Phillipines and many other topics of intrest. He is very serious about what he is teaching but he makes it fun. I have been to many of his seminars and never heard one bad word from any of the participants. I have trained in many styles of FMA but to me this one is the best. Everything is straight to the point, no messing around. Even many friends who are BJJ students have no answer to his Dumog. In closing i suggest that if you are serious about FMA you attend one of his seminars even if it's not ours. Why train with the rest when you can train with the best? Hope to see you in Maryland, Respectfilly Yours Jed    aka by Tuhon as "The Boss"


----------

